# Moderator Nomination Episode 2



## Ninja Nem

I fully accept my nominations and thank those who nominated me.


----------



## Mystic Jenn

I don't think you should be moderator, but good luck to you. :dry:


----------



## mcgooglian

Has anyone else noticed that most of the nominees have been INxxs?


----------



## εmptε

They outnumber us other types T_T.


----------



## DayLightSun

They do out number us.


----------



## mcgooglian

More S types should be nominated to even it up, all the people I checked out are Ns


----------



## Nightriser

mcgooglian said:


> More S types should be nominated to even it up, all the people I checked out are Ns


Then nominate some S types. Or extroverts. Whichever you prefer.


----------



## ArenaHomme

NephilimAzrael.


----------



## mcgooglian

ok, I'll definitely nominate daylightsun, as for S types, I don't see enough on this forum to really be able to nominate someone who'll be here enough to moderate. Maybe Arenahomme, we could always use an ISTP mod.


----------



## Mystic Jenn

Arena...would you like to mod?


----------



## Mystic Jenn

daylightsun said:


> They do out number us.


That is because INXX types are very comfortable on the internetz. It is our main social. :laughing:


----------



## εmptε

Mystic Jenn said:


> That is because INXX types are very comfortable on the internetz. It is our main social. :laughing:


I have to argue that point. I know INXX's that are horrible shy on the internet, and as a extrovert with no social life the internet is my main connection ... ah, how I long to go out but with no way and no one around this makes it very hard. That makes me somewhat sad. 

Liam = Extrovert in a Introvert environment.


----------



## mcgooglian

That's the problem with grouping people into types. Even with these different types, each person is an individual with a slightly different personality from someone else of that type.


----------



## Nightwine

I cast my pebbles once again for Trope and Neph. My other two pebbles would go for Cryptonia and Mystic Jenn; as neither want nomination I'll consider them appreciation pebbles :happy:


----------



## Mystic Jenn

LiamWolf said:


> I have to argue that point. I know INXX's that are horrible shy on the internet, and as a extrovert with no social life the internet is my main connection ... ah, how I long to go out but with no way and no one around this makes it very hard. That makes me somewhat sad.
> 
> Liam = Extrovert in a Introvert environment.


It's time to debate the ENTP!!! Nah...actually, I know quite a few Extroverts use the internet as a window to the world, but you are bound to run into more INXX and have more discussions with them. E's, not so much.

Might be why Extraverts and even us INFJs who are the more extraverted of the Introverts are hugely disillusioned when we meet another Introvert from online in person. Whereas they opened up and were so full of life...it's like trying to open a clam in person.


----------



## εmptε

Mystic Jenn said:


> It's time to debate the ENTP!!! Nah...actually, I know quite a few Extroverts use the internet as a window to the world, but you are bound to run into more INXX and have more discussions with them. E's, not so much.


I'm not sure how you got your stats, but say someone was going to a social site. Would you say they are Introverted or Extroverted? You don't know and that's my point. I believe the internet is split between Extroverts and Introverts.

What extroverts do you know that use the internet as a window? I mean that by what types, not saying you don't know them. 



Mystic Jenn said:


> Might be why Extraverts and even us INFJs who are the more extraverted of the Introverts are hugely disillusioned when we meet another Introvert from online in person. Whereas they opened up and were so full of life...it's like trying to open a clam in person.


Do you type all the people you run into, or do you only hang out on typing sites and forums? I'm sorry to tell you this, but there are alot, and I mean ALOT, more sites on the internet. I doubt you type everyone you talk to, and thus you don't know weather they are a Introverted or Extroverted.

Balance is Key. :bored:


----------



## Mystic Jenn

LiamWolf said:


> I'm not sure how you got your stats, but say someone was going to a social site. Would you say they are Introverted or Extroverted? You don't know and that's my point. I believe the internet is split between Extroverts and Introverts.
> 
> What extroverts do you know that use the internet as a window? I mean that by what types, not saying you don't know them.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you type all the people you run into, or do you only hang out on typing sites and forums? I'm sorry to tell you this, but there are alot, and I mean ALOT, more sites on the internet. I doubt you type everyone you talk to, and thus you don't know weather they are a Introverted or Extroverted.
> 
> Balance is Key. :bored:


Well, I don't want to take away from the original subject of the thread...so we can take this to our user profiles if you want. But, I know ENTP, ENFP, ENFJ, ESFP who stay connected through the internet because they work offshore, work at night, dealing with divorce or SAHM with small children. Yes, I do try to Type Read people...that doesn't mean I am right about them 100%. The ones I mentioned have taken the test and I can see the tell-tale traits in them.


----------



## mcgooglian

what have I started?


----------



## εmptε

mcgooglian said:


> what have I started?


"Get Ready for a War!"


----------



## mcgooglian

bring it on


----------



## εmptε

*Cheap Shot*

'Wolf Laughs as mcgooglian falls' "Hehahaheaheahehehe"


----------



## mcgooglian

now I'm going to curl up in a corner and cry


----------



## NephilimAzrael

It is a non-discussion thread lads and lassies (whichever one you prefer) so please do as in the last election and start a wonderful thread with all this discussion/argument playing itself out in all its glory, and don't forget HAPPY NEW YEAR.. Yeay!


----------



## Indigo

Stop fighting ladies, I'm getting too turned on.


----------



## mcgooglian

I won't make any promises.


----------



## ArenaHomme

I'm terribly flattered (and tempted) but I'll respectfully decline. 

Sometimes my internet access is unreliable and I'm already modding some lj communites (even though the traffic isn't that heavy) and it's lot to plow through. I _am _on alot but as my classes get harder I may not be sharp enough to actually be of any use here.
perhaps in the future but we're still a bit small.

Thanks so much, though.


----------



## Mystic Jenn

I understand.


----------



## DayLightSun

I think I could do it, but school and work can be so distracting lol.:crazy:


----------



## addle1618

Neph, cuz he is intelligent and stuff.


----------



## DayLightSun

AddleHeart said:


> Neph, cuz he is intelligent and stuff.


And Hott. :tongue:


----------



## Mystic Jenn

My second nomination goes to LiamWolf.


----------



## DayLightSun

If theres a part time Moderator position I guess I'd take that rofl.


----------



## Decon

Neph and Cryptonia.


----------



## DayLightSun

Since Mystic Jenn stated that she could not be a moderator. I choose to update my 4th pick to be Lykos.


----------

